# JCB 1110 Robot Any Opinions? Any Users?



## MagnumB (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry forgot to change the title......perhaps a mod can change it to. " JCB, CAT, TRACK or WHEEL...Help a brother out"

Just wanted to get your thoughts on this. 

JCB Robot 1110, Ton's of power for the size of machine, I am looking at a larger Cat as well the 272c or a tracked model, 287c, however while this may seem like a no brainer....and it kinda is, the Robot is a great price and comfortable enough. JCB seems to build a nice product and stand by it....it's just a little oddball. though the visibility on that machine is crazy.

RE the 287c I can get a great price on a Takeuchi TL140 with 2 buckets. Hard to ignore, while not as cushy as the cat, it has a HUGE cabin. As a big guy 6'3" 300+ lbs this is a big thing for me. The cat is similarly comfortable if not as big, though it's far more delux inside. The Tak will be 18k less than the cat, but this cat has such a nice ride, a good long term machine. Though all things being equal, I will have to put about 4k into winter treads on the Tak (plus labour) and I like the newer ASV type track system on the 287c seems they have addressed a lot of the problems with the old ASV design.

let me know....


----------



## MagnumB (Feb 19, 2009)

OK I am looking into the ASV PT80 and Cat 297C MTL vertical lift, looking for comments. I have ditched the JCB unit and I am going for a tracked unit. please follow the link below as I posted the question there first. And that thread relates to PT80's etc.

click this link to post your comments. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77657


----------



## samjazzy (Nov 19, 2009)

*JCB Robot*

Just curious, why did you decide against the robot?


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

JCB robots come in tracked form. The takeuchi is a bad [email protected] machine. They are the only true tracked machine out there. Everyone else just adds tracks to there unit. I have a JCB 180T tracked machine coming this week to demo on steep grades. We will compare it to the Takeuchi tl 230 at the local dealer and see how they compare. I would stay away from cat and asv if your looking at a Takeuchi, cats have wearable undercarriages..


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Takeuchi"s are the only true tracked machine? Well I guess ASV isn't then.

And a wearable undercarriage? Everything has a wearable undercarriage.

J.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

Go to youtube and look up the asv build. They build the track system off the machine and then bolt it to the drive motor. The takeuchis have a track system that is park of the machine, you cant take the entire track assy off at once.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

That doesn't matter.

Every tracked machine other than ASV and Take's are a rubber tired machine with a tracked under carriage added to it.

ASV, and Take's are designed to be a tracked machine from the get go. 

If you don't agree with that, find me a picture of an ASV with rubber tires. 

Something to also remember, an ASV under carraige isn't the same as a Takes. The ASV is built to flex and float with a suspension system, thus creating a better ride, higher speeds and better floation. A Takeuchi undercarraige has a ridgid build. No float, rough ride and not as much floatation. Granted, they are built the toughest out of all the track units.

So saying that the Takes are the only "Real" track machines out there isn't true at all. 

J.


----------

